# Schönes Game Planet-Nomads



## hotzeus72 (22. Januar 2016)

*Schönes Game Planet-Nomads*

Guten Tag
Ab jetzt habe ich durch zufall gesehen , dass man Planet-Nomads auf Kickstarter unterstützen kann.
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2043603103/planet-nomads
Sieht meiner meinung nach nicht schlecht aus und Pcgames hatte ja auch schon mal einen Artikel drüber gebracht.
Planet Nomads: Survival-Sandbox-Spiel im Debüttrailer
Für alle Fans von schöner grafik und bauen bis , der Arzt kommt, könnte es interessant sein  
Mfg


----------

